# The Samurai Sportsman



## Shogun (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone know what style he (Yoshi Amao) studies? His style is........well I dont know


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2004)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13915


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jul 6, 2004)

he holds a black belt in seido karate and learns his sword techniques from staged combat.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2004)

I watched this guy last night on Conan O'Brian getting quite a few chuckles from their banter. He did a demonstration with his sword-art including slicing a head of cabbage, a melon, an attempt at a beachball -- just knocked it aside, (whereas Conan remarked if he (Yoshi Amao) was ever "attacked by one he'd be screwed"), and a lemon merenge pie. 
Seems rawther interesting and amusing. Might check out his show if it airs in my area on cable.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 7, 2004)

His Iai looked authentic. He counted to 15 or 16 in Japanese while doing it.


----------



## Nikolas P. (Jul 7, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> His Iai looked authentic. He counted to 15 or 16 in Japanese while doing it.



And so? I could count in Japanese while swinging a stick, but that doesn't make it authentic kenjutsu.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jul 7, 2004)

If anyone finds a clip online, post it please.   This guy sounds like a riot!


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jul 7, 2004)

Here's some info on the guy.  http://www.karateman2003.com/contents/profile/index.html

Apparently this guy teaches as well  http://www.karateman2003.com/contents/workshop/index.html

In all fairness this guy, and his group appear to be purely entertainers with no real delusions of grandeur.  They seem reasonably harmless.  My only complaint might be that they might give people the wrong impression at their festival appearances.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jul 7, 2004)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> They seem reasonably harmless.  My only complaint might be that they might give people the wrong impression at their festival appearances.



Charles, 

Isn't that damage enough?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2004)

I saw him on Conan the other night too, MACaver!!  Conan wanted to know how being Samurai can benefit one in other sports and endeavors.

 "Samurai is PATIENT!!"
 "Samurai is HONEST!!"

 ...and Conan says, "..and they sometimes speak very DELIBERATELY!!"

 It was funny.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 7, 2004)

It was funny.







> And so? I could count in Japanese while swinging a stick, but that doesn't make it authentic kenjutsu.


I was in no way saying it IS authentic. but in Aiki, we do an 8 Count Suburi, so I was wondering if there was a 15 count Kata, in some style of Iai. 

And it wasnt a stick.


----------



## Nikolas P. (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, I know. I was drawing a relevent but seperate analogy.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jul 8, 2004)

Not quite sure I know what you mean by a 15 count kata?  Occasionally sensei will demo a waza realy slow in order to drive home all the little details.  Sometimes when he does that he'll count off at particular points in the waza to indicate a seperate piece.  When we do Seiza no Bu Ippon me Mae the count usually approaches 30, and it is one of the simplest forms in our system.   There's just that much going on in Mae.   Is this what you meant?



> "Samurai is PATIENT!!"
> "Samurai is HONEST!!"


to which I would add

"Samurai is NO MORE!!"

Geesh.  I know it's just play acting, but at some point you have to drop out of character and admit that you are play acting, because some(most?) people really don't know the difference, and they will judge us by what they see this guy do onstage.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes. everything you just said is a valid point. Saying ur a Samurai, and not letting people know there isnt such thing anymore (not counting descendents) makes for bad publicity.
as for the 15 count kata, I have no idea, just curious as to what the------he was doing. our 8 count is a partner exercise (hence suburi) in which there is 8 movements where the bokken makes contact, and usually the practitioners are counting to 8 even if going at fast speeds.

cheers


----------

